# Geneva Motor Show 2012: Volkswagen Group Reveal Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're running on Red Bull and Toblerone, jet-lagged and ready to hit the CET hay. Before we did though, we wanted to get a gallery up of what we saw tonight at the Volkswagen Group reveal. The new Audi A3 (above) is obviously the most important on these pages but below are a few more we think you'll find most interesting. At the bottom is the link to the full gallery.










Diamond stitch seating for the new A3.










Lamborghini Aventador Jota Design Study, but more like bespoke build since the car has already been sold to a very wealthy buyer.










The new Porsche Boxster.










Rupert Stadler and Wolfgang Porsche.










Wolfgang Egger, Michael Dick and Hans-Juergan Abt (left to right) all found by the new A3.










Bentley EXP 9F concept, a Bentley SUV design study presumably based on MLB evo architecture. Apparently Bentley will offer both W12 and hybrid versions.










Giugiaro Brivido concept car.










Bugatti Veyron Vitesse










Volkswagen Amarok Canyon.










Skoda Citigo (based on Up! architecture)










SEAT Toledo.

* FULL VOLKSWAGEN GROUP REVEAL PHOTO GALLERY *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I would like an Amarok Canyon please. A TDi if at all possible. :thumbup:


----------

